# An update interview?



## lee465 (24 May 2013)

I just handed in my final transcript proving my graduation status from university. I called in a few times over the week to make sure it got approved and that I got merit listed. I just called in today and my file manager said that I might have to do an update interview before I am merit listed. I did the interview only 5-6 months ago and I was just wondering if the update interview is normal for people who have done the interview roughly the same time I had. And if so, how is this update interview different from the interview I had previously done?


----------



## DAA (24 May 2013)

Given the time between when you did your initial interview and the fact that you have now graduated (6 months), your MCC just wants to make sure that everything on file is "current and up to date".

It will not be a full blown interview like you had last time around and should not take anymore than 15-20 minutes at the most.

Don't sweat it........and if there is anything that you have done in the past 6 months, be sure to bring that up as it can only "improve" on your file!!!


----------



## lee465 (24 May 2013)

Okay thanks a lot! I called in to further ask about this interview and recruiter said something about a change in interview format and they would focus on certain aspects of the old interview a little bit more. There is a possibility I don't need to get it done so hopefully I won't have to do it and save some time. I wonder if anyone has information on the next MARS DEO selection date...anyway thanks a lot DAA.


----------



## DAA (24 May 2013)

If your looking for DEO MARS, some words of wisdom before you go back in for your interview, you might want to take the time to consider "other" occupations so that you are prepared.

DEO MARS = no room at the Inn


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 May 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> ...I called in to further ask about this interview and recruiter said something about a change in interview format and they would focus on certain aspects of the old interview a little bit more...



I had to be reinterviewed also in order to update a few aspects due to the new format, as well as having to complete the TSDP. As DAA stated, it's nothing to worry about. Actually, it was to my benefit so think of it as a positive thing.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> Okay thanks a lot! I called in to further ask about this interview and recruiter said something about a change in interview format and they would focus on certain aspects of the old interview a little bit more. There is a possibility I don't need to get it done so hopefully I won't have to do it and save some time. I wonder if anyone has information on the next MARS DEO selection date...anyway thanks a lot DAA.



If I where you I wouldn't want to update my interview. Because like the other guy said if there's things you have done in the past 6 months relating to your trade options or anytig good in general then if its added to your paperwork then the chances are better of you getting a job opportunity.


----------



## Teager (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> If I where you I wouldn't want to update my interview. Because like the other guy said if there's things you have done in the past 6 months relating to your trade options or anytig good in general then if its added to your paperwork then the chances are better of you getting a job opportunity.



Your post makes no sense whatsoever. The part in yellow advises the OP to not update their interview. The rest of your post then suggests it is good to update your paperwork which IMO means an update interview is a good thing. Your grammar and spelling is horrible. Make your posts clear and easy to understand.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Your post makes no sense whatsoever. The part in yellow advises the OP to not update their interview. The rest of your post then suggests it is good to update your paperwork which IMO means an update interview is a good thing. Your grammar and spelling is horrible. Make your posts clear and easy to understand.



Sorry about that, what I was meaning is that I WOULD want to update my interview. Oh and a simple mistake doesn't mean you need to bite my head off. By the way there's one spelling mistake there so I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Teager (27 Jun 2013)

I simply asked for you to make clearer posts. I don't know how many sentences start with "because". If you think I'm biting your head off then your going to be in for a surprise if you get to your basic.


----------



## Cbbmtt (27 Jun 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> I simply asked for you to make clearer posts. I don't know how many sentences start with "because". If you think I'm biting your head off then your going to be in for a surprise if you get to your basic.



You don't have to answer as to why you were pointing out his mistakes in his posts, he's got grammar and spelling mistakes in almost every post that I have read so far.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> I simply asked for you to make clearer posts. I don't know how many sentences start with "because". If you think I'm biting your head off then your going to be in for a surprise if you get to your basic.



I know a little of what to expect already, I done Reserve Basic and the instructors where not very easy going. I know of at least a little of whats coming my way.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> You don't have to answer as to why you were pointing out his mistakes in his posts, he's got grammar and spelling mistakes in almost every post that I have read so far.



Is this pick on Verge1993 day? I'm sorry but I've always has spelling and grammar problems, so instead of pointing them out you are just going to have to get use to it..


----------



## Teager (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Is this pick on Verge1993 day? I'm sorry but I've always has spelling and grammar problems, so instead of pointing them out you are just going to have to get use to it..



Not picking on you trying to help you. If you get into the army you will be required to use proper spelling and grammar. If you have mistakes it will be given back to you until it is correct. Not to mention there is a "spell check" button so try too use that. Re-read your post before posting to make sure it makes sense.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Is this pick on Verge1993 day? I'm sorry but I've always has spelling and grammar problems, so instead of pointing them out you are just going to have to get use to it..



"You are just going to have to get use to it...."

Surely you are not serious?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Is this pick on Verge1993 day? I'm sorry but I've always has spelling and grammar problems, so instead of pointing them out you are just going to have to get use to it..



No one is "picking" on you. The staff asks that _all_ users abide by certain guidelines, which include utilizing proper spelling and grammar as much as possible. Everyone makes mistakes here and there, and they're often overlooked if they don't occur often. But I have also found a few of your posts difficult to follow. Try not to get defensive if someone is pointing out that you need work in a certain area. It's constructive criticism, not an insult. It would be more beneficial if you try your hardest to work on it in the future, rather than expecting everyone else to 'live with it', when we're all held to the same standards here.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> No one is "picking" on you. The staff asks that _all_ users abide by certain guidelines, which include utilizing proper spelling and grammar as much as possible. Everyone makes mistakes here and there, and they're often overlooked if they don't occur often. But I have also found a few of your posts difficult to follow. Try not to get defensive if someone is pointing out that you need work in a certain area. It's constructive criticism, not an insult. It would be more beneficial if you try your hardest to work on it in the future, rather than expecting everyone else to 'live with it', when we're all held to the same standards here.



Like I'm sorry but I am from Newfoundland and if anyone on here has been here you would know we have our own dialect, its almost like a knew language. I've grown up on it and we all even type like we say it, so something that is wrong I didn't even know that it was wrong its what I've grown up on. Its like people from Texas in America, they never say "you all" they say "ya'll". The mistakes I make I disn't even know it was a mistake to begin with. Its almost like a culture all in its self. I shouldn't be punished for that.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Like I'm sorry but I am from Newfoundland and if anyone on here has been here you would know we have our own dialect, its almost like a knew language. I've grown up on it and we all even type like we say it, so something that is wrong I didn't even know that it was wrong its what I've grown up on. Its like people from Texas in America, they never say "you all" they say "ya'll". The mistakes I make I disn't even know it was a mistake to begin with. Its almost like a culture all in its self. I shouldn't be punished for that.



Are you telling us you are UNEDUCATED?


----------



## Teager (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> Like I'm sorry but I am from Newfoundland and if anyone on here has been here you would know we have our own dialect, its almost like a knew language. I've grown up on it and we all even type like we say it, so something that is wrong I didn't even know that it was wrong its what I've grown up on. Its like people from Texas in America, they never say "you all" they say "ya'll". The mistakes I make I disn't even know it was a mistake to begin with. Its almost like a culture all in its self. I shouldn't be punished for that.



No one is punishing you. Once again we are trying to help you. If you had used the spell check button the post you just made wouldn't have spelling errors. I can understand your from Newfoundland but there are plenty of people from Newfoundland who can spell and use grammar properly. If you get in the army you may need to do up a memo, letter, or auto biography. All of these will require correct spelling and grammar or it will not be accepted. So why not practice getting it right? If people here see your spelling and grammar improving they will know your getting the hang of it and not be so hard on you.


----------



## Verge1993 (27 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you telling us you are UNEDUCATED?



I take offence to that so thanks. Clearly that's not what i was saying at all but hey if you really want to know yes, in my school when you reach grade 6 the spelling test and grammar test stop. From there on you have to learn on your own and like I said when 90% of your Province speaks and types in a different way then how the rest of the country, then its kind of hard to learn the proper way on your own as a kid.

P.s I used the spell check so if you find anything wrong then its not my fault this time..


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I take offence to that so thanks. Clearly that's not what i was saying at all but hey if you really want to know yes, in my school when you reach grade 6 the spelling test and grammar test stop. From there on you have to learn on your own and like I said when 90% of your Province speaks and types in a different way then how the rest of the country, then its kind of hard to learn the proper way on your own as a kid.
> 
> P.s I used the spell check so if you find anything wrong then its not my fault this time..



I call BS.

And I do know a lot of Newfoundlanders.


----------



## Cbbmtt (28 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I take offence to that so thanks. Clearly that's not what i was saying at all but hey if you really want to know yes, in my school when you reach grade 6 the spelling test and grammar test stop. From there on you have to learn on your own and like I said when 90% of your Province speaks and types in a different way then how the rest of the country, then its kind of hard to learn the proper way on your own as a kid.
> 
> P.s I used the spell check so if you find anything wrong then its not my fault this time..



You are telling people on this site that in your Province that doesn't teach grammar or spelling after grade six? You have just insulted your entire Province and if I was in it, I would be ashamed that you were part of it.


----------



## Verge1993 (28 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> You are telling people on this site that in your Province that doesn't teach grammar or spelling after grade six? You have just insulted your entire Province and if I was in it, I would be ashamed that you were part of it.



Well I'm sorry, that's how MY school did things. Come have a chat with them if you don't like there teaching ways. I can give you all the info you need to get there.


----------



## Delaney1986 (28 Jun 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Step back. Relax. You have taken a simple warning about spelling and grammar and turned it into disrespect toward yourself and your entire province. I would take this as a good learning experience. Keep in mind that many of the people on this site are current or past serving members. Abrasive as they may seem to you now, this is what the military is like. They will point out your mistakes to you and you will be expected to fix them, without the attitude. I have never met a Newfie that is so sensitive!  

And they must have had a point because since then your posts have improved a bit and make much more sense.


----------



## Verge1993 (28 Jun 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Well, that escalated quickly.
> 
> Step back. Relax. You have taken a simple warning about spelling and grammar and turned it into disrespect toward yourself and your entire province. I would take this as a good learning experience. Keep in mind that many of the people on this site are current or past serving members. Abrasive as they may seem to you now, this is what the military is like. They will point out your mistakes to you and you will be expected to fix them, without the attitude. I have never met a Newfie that is so sensitive!
> 
> And they must have had a point because since then your posts have improved a bit and make much more sense.



I have been fixing them because some people have PM's me telling me they are not bullying me but trying to help and other PM's me understanding where I come from because they were married too Newfies. There the guys that's making me want to try and fix it. Some people on here are crossing the line to the point where the next thing I might say is gonna cause a ban which is why I'm keeping my mouth shut.

As for you and the other guy In no way did I disrespect my Province, I simply told how the system worked at the school I went to. Spelling test where stop at grade 6 and from there on any test was only graded by getting the answer right or not. There was no punishment in spelling or grammar errors.


----------



## Verge1993 (28 Jun 2013)

Delete, double posted.


----------



## RectorCR (28 Jun 2013)

I'd say it's about time to wrap this one up!


----------



## Delaney1986 (28 Jun 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> As for you and the other guy In no way did I disrespect my Province, I simply told how the system worked at the school I went to. Spelling test where stop at grade 6 and from there on any test was only graded by getting the answer right or not. There was no punishment in spelling or grammar errors.



I didn't say you disrespected your province.  :facepalm: I mean you insinuated that other members were disrespecting you and your province when they were trying to correct errors they saw with your writing. You got defensive pretty quick. Next time, maybe just step back and try to see if there is truth in the criticism that you are receiving. Instead of defending your not-so-good spelling and grammar, accept it and endeavour to improve. Especially if current members are telling you it is an important skill to attain.

Seriously man, I think a lot of us have been shamed on this site for one reason or another, myself included. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Gunshark (2 Jul 2013)

Did anyone else find it ironic that people are misspelling words while trying to "help" others with their grammar? 

your you're


----------

